# Subcontractor Log Sheet ... Do you use one?



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the Log Sheet we will be using this year that is if it ever snows here.

Any suggestions and what do you use to track hours?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

We have a space for weather and lot conditions. Also log time in and time done. That way if we are sued we can tell them how much time it took and what the weather and lot conditions where. Also have a space for deicer and if we use any and how much.

Regards Mike


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

We were just given a set of columnar sheets from our General Snow Removal Contractor (GC)similar to yours, with all the information as you've both have detailed, upon our signing a Sub-Agreement for work for them upon their large accounts.

We understand it is the most beneficial for legal proceedings against the GC. 

The way they explained it to us was: Someone slips/falls on the supermarket lot we're plowing. Lawyers sue both supermarket and the GC. GC produces the subcontractor route sheets featuring the all-critical "date and time" entries. This proves GC was indeed not negligent in doing their contracted job, and (barring any subcontractor responsible physical damages) leaves the supermarket to settle any consequential damages thereafter with the claimant. 

We took this as a great example, and will use them for our own general liability insurance benefit, and will be retaining a copy of all these route sheets for our own records.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

I can't seem to open the one on the first post. Can someone else post theirs? Tim


----------

